# Expansion Joints



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Are you allowed any fittings under a expansion joint in the basement? I've been debating this with my boss. 

thanks


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont see why not, what is the pipe size and material?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> Are you allowed any fittings under a expansion joint in the basement? I've been debating this with my boss.


Of course. Why not? 

Any tees or wyes serving trap arms should be on the same side of the expansion as the floor the fixture is on though. You want them to come down together as the building settles, so the trap arm doesn't break.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> Are you allowed any fittings under a expansion joint in the basement? I've been debating this with my boss.
> 
> thanks


Leave your boss alone. He is sick and tired of having to get your and everybody else's approval for everything he does or doesn't do. "we ought to have this kind of truck", "we ought to use this kind of fitting", "why don't we do it this way, that way, any kind of way except the way you want it done", "how come we have to fill out the invoices this way", "why is payday on Friday", "I should get a bonus", "can I have Tuesday off", "when I worked at Joe Blow's plumbing we got 25 paid holidays and a month of paid vacation", "I need a raise", "I don't know where it went", "It's not my fault", "I know what you said but ...".

I'm sure your not like this. I really just saw a chance to pull your chain. Still though, don't worry the man to death with these things. He's got plenty to think about and I'm betting expansion joints is not very high on the list.

Oh btw, I don't know the answer to the question .


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't mess with my buddy Joe Blau ,he was a hell of a plumber lol


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> Leave your boss alone. He is sick and tired of having to get your and everybody else's approval for everything he does or doesn't do. "we ought to have this kind of truck", "we ought to use this kind of fitting", "why don't we do it this way, that way, any kind of way except the way you want it done", "how come we have to fill out the invoices this way", "why is payday on Friday", "I should get a bonus", "can I have Tuesday off", "when I worked at Joe Blow's plumbing we got 25 paid holidays and a month of paid vacation", "I need a raise", "I don't know where it went", "It's not my fault", "I know what you said but ...".
> 
> I'm sure your not like this. I really just saw a chance to pull your chain. Still though, don't worry the man to death with these things. He's got plenty to think about and I'm betting expansion joints is not very high on the list.
> 
> Oh btw, I don't know the answer to the question .


having a bad day there bud?

Me asking questions and challenging is my way of learning. He said you cant have anything under the expansion joint. Which made no sense to me. 

We were a 3 man crew, I was his right hand man, he had nothing to worry about with me around.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> having a bad day there bud?
> 
> Me asking questions and challenging is my way of learning. He said you cant have anything under the expansion joint. Which made no sense to me.
> 
> We were a 3 man crew, I was his right hand man, he had nothing to worry about with me around.


Just my attempt at humor. Pay me no mind.


----------



## hoover (Nov 11, 2014)

Please advise, under the current Vancouver Plumbing code by-laws, at what point is an expansion joint required in a 3" vertical waste line? Is one always required or is it required when the vertical waste line exceeds 10m?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm totally unfimiliar with the "current Vancover Plumbing code", but wouldn't looking it up in a "current Vancover Plumbing code" book be an option?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> I'm totally unfimiliar with the "current Vancover Plumbing code", but wouldn't looking it up in a "current Vancover Plumbing code" book be an option?



No that there's some solid advice....................


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Why even bother putting them? I've seen them cause more property damage than not installing them. It is a requirement in my code that I don't enforce .PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

hoover said:


> Please advise, under the current Vancouver Plumbing code by-laws, at what point is an expansion joint required in a 3" vertical waste line? Is one always required or is it required when the vertical waste line exceeds 10m?


Not a plumber here.... let's suck him out...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

hoover said:


> Please advise...


www.diychatroom.com


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

http://www.municipalaffairs.alberta.ca/documents/ss/STANDATA/plumbing/2012-P-07-03.pdf
This is a link to the Alberta Standata about expansion in plumbing systems. Not as good as the code book but a decent explanation. We use expansion joints I would think primarily because of the huge shift in temperature here. Minus 40 in the winter to plus 40 in the summer, causes a lot of movement. My entire concrete driveway raises up almost 2 inches in the winter.


----------

